# Easy breeds to breed?



## Revolution Lofts

I know there might be many breeds but can someone name a few fancy pigeon breeds that are easy to breed? I have enough Pakistani highflyer breeders, homers, and rollers. Now its time to go into fancy mode. So if anyone can name a couple or 5 breeds that are easy to keep and breed that'll be great. I just want to know before November 7 and 8, because thats when i'm going to buy some more pigeons at the show.


----------



## TAWhatley

Fantails, Modenas, Runts, Show Racers, Show Kings .. Adding Frillbacks (another favorite of mine)

If you are not familiar with Runts .. go look them up .. the name is QUITE misleading ..  Somehow, I think you might be quite enchanted with Runts! Our member here, Pigeonpal2002, has runts and is in Canada .. he is not a breeder of them however .. his are strictly pets.

Terry

PS: Please do wait for the truly knowledgeable members to reply to you here .. I just rescue pigeons and don't breed or show them.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Ooo i have a couple show racers and runts lol! i never knew i did  ummm but i want something that says, "WOW!" lol. Fantails might be a good one to go with...but i'll wait and see what everyone says, Thanks Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Gurbir said:


> Ooo i have a couple show racers and runts lol! i never knew i did  ummm but i want something that says, "WOW!" lol. Fantails might be a good one to go with...but i'll wait and see what everyone says, Thanks Terry


Fantails and/or Frillbacks then! They are definitely WOW birds to me!  Our member here, Risingstarfans, would be a great person to ask about Fantails. 

Terry

Here's a Frillback I got from our member, Rena, a year or so ago:


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Is RisingStarFans in Canada? I really don't want to go through all the quarantine and everything again lol...but right now i'm just looking around seeing what i would fancy. Right now Fantails are looking good, what would you guys think of Old dutch capuchine's and old german owls? A friend of mine, a member of PT, Andreas Willms is selling some, but i'm waiting for my breeding loft to be finished.


P.S. You all know the rat/mouse situation earlier? Well it's gotten worse. There are a few more holes each day and our vegetable garden is all dug up. I moved some of my pigeons from my bad loft to the good one. I still have 8 pigeons in it though. They're sitting on eggs and so thats asking for about another 2 months or so in the loft.  I just hope they're safe till then. For my next loft, which i am going to build to replace this one, I'm going to make a cement floor. And get the hardest stuff out there to keep those rats away. Even if its metal sheets! lol


----------



## bigislerollers

How about Indian Fantails???

http://www.angelfire.com/indie/canadafantail/index.html


----------



## zoo keeper

Terry,

If you ever want to find a home for that frill, Put me on the list. I would love a pair of those.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

hmmm those look really good too  So right now its Indian Fantails, Old Dutch Capuchines.


----------



## spirit wings

I do not have the capuchins but would like some also.....not only are they beautiful, but I have heard they are calm birds...one breeder told me he can go just pick up some of his birds...they sound nice....


----------



## Whitefeather

Gurbir said:


> Right now Fantails are looking good, *what would you guys think of Old dutch capuchine's* and old german owls?





Gurbir said:


> hmmm those look really good too  So right now its *Indian Fantails*, *Old Dutch Capuchines*.


Gurbir,
I don't raise, sell, trade or show my birds, however I do have three Old Dutch Capuchines. Two were rescued from the streets & one is an offspring.

Here are a couple of pictures of our Capuchines. 

*Three Generation Photo*
*Mikko* (Dolly's Grandpa, Middle)
*Malio* (Dolly's Dad, right)
*Dolly* (Standing on the brick)










*Malio & Dolly* (@ 27 days of age)










*Beautiful, Our beautiful Indian Fantail*










spirit wings said:


> I do not have the *capuchins* but would like some also.....not only are they beautiful, but I have heard they are calm birds...one breeder told me he can go just pick up some of his birds...they sound nice....


As far as I'm concerned Old Dutch Capuchines are the greatest. 
They are very doting parents. Quite the entertainers, easy to care for, stunning & all around wonderful birds. 

Cindy


----------



## spirit wings

thanks for showing the pics AZ....I can never get enough of seeing them, you have some beauties!


----------



## TAWhatley

zoo keeper said:


> Terry,
> 
> If you ever want to find a home for that frill, Put me on the list. I would love a pair of those.


Check with Rena .. she may still have some of hers. She was trying to get them all placed a year or so ago.

Terry


----------



## george simon

*First thing you need to remember is any breed that you need pumpers (foster) parents is NOT an easy breed to breed. I feel that the flying breeds are the easiest breeds to breed they are not hinderd by excessive feathering that needs to be cut away so that they can breed. One of the breeds that I breed is the ITALIAN OWLS they can feed their young and do a fine job, and they have raised champions for me. I wish you luck with what ever breed that you select.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings

george simon said:


> *First thing you need to remember is any breed that you need pumpers (foster) parents is NOT an easy breed to breed. I feel that the flying breeds are the easiest breeds to breed they are not hinderd by excessive feathering that needs to be cut away so that they can breed. One of the breeds that I breed is the ITALIAN OWLS they can feed their young and do a fine job, and they have raised champions for me. I wish you luck with what ever breed that you select.* GEORGE


besides the short face breeds what breeds need pumpers?


----------



## george simon

spirit wings said:


> besides the short face breeds what breeds need pumpers?


 *Well the list is rather long all your short face tumblers, many but not all in the owl breeds,Oriental Frills,Turbits. There are others I just want to say once again I raise Italian Owls and never have use a pumper* GEORGE


----------



## Grim

Some of the pouter/cropper breeds needs fosters as well because the pigeon milk can bind and they can become crop bound.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

I would say dutch cappuchines are just amazing they can get very friendly are are awesome parents...... no problems with them at all....
as for indian fantails they need a lot of space and dont settle easily with flying breeds plus they need lot of maintanence on the tail feathers if you want to breed them.....50% tail feathers need to be trimmed alternatively and the bird needs to be kept really clean coz infection is a major issue ...... they make good parents though...
owls and satinettes are easy to keep but breedng is a little hard


----------



## BirdDust

Another breed you might want to consider is the German Modena. Not to be confused with the Modena. It is not a large bird, comes in many colors and patterns, easy to breed, excellent parents, and best known for their curious, friendly personality. Sort of a rare breed, but whether you plan to show or just keep them as pets they are great for beginners or experienced keepers. Not a flashy bird, but is best kept for it's enduring personality. They do well with other breeds in the loft, and if hand raised make exceptional house birds.


----------



## re lee

Birds with longer muffs You trim them then have very little problem knocking eggs or small young out of the nest. PLUS you have better breeding. Then If birds are slow breeding use some vit E And it can help . Shield is a pattern You breed The better marked birds To produce it better. BUT feather flaws happen.


----------



## spirit wings

Don't frillbacks come "clean" leg also?...I would love to have a pair even if they did not breed well...just to have for some eye candy...


----------



## Guest

if your lookin for a breed thats easy to breed I would honestly consider tipplers..I know mine never stop breeding no matter what time of year it is and they are such great parents to boot .. if you dont control their reproduction you will be upto your armpits in pigeons in no time at all and they come in sooo many colors too


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Thanks for everything guys  The Annual winter show here is on Friday...I'm going to see what they have for sale. I always leave a fund out for every show in a year...about 4. This time it's around $90. Hopefully i can get a really good pair for that much...let's see what breeds they have. I'll post pictures of what ever i get. Thanks again guys  Looking forward to seeing some good old dutch capuchines


----------



## jbangelfish

*Do you mean sourcrop?*



Grim said:


> Some of the pouter/cropper breeds needs fosters as well because the pigeon milk can bind and they can become crop bound.


I used to raise Norwich Croppers and Dutch Croppers and they fed young just as well as any pigeons. These two breeds blow about as large as any pouter breeds and are fairly large themselves. The only problem they ever had was getting sourcrop once in awhile and it was very easily remedied with pepto bismol.

I actually raised 7 or 8 different pouter breeds and they all did fine at raising young. Their enlarged crops did make them prone to sourcrop but even that was quite rare. They were also prone to crop injuries from flying around with an inflated crop and banging into things, sometimes tearing the crop. This was also rare but it happened. I had to sew a couple of them with needle and thread and they recovered just fine.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley

Fbirdie82 said:


> I must respectfully disagree with this post. Sorry, but Frillbacks are NOT a beginner’s bird!!! If you consider yours to be easy breeders, then you are lucky.


That's why I added the comment about waiting for the truly knowledgeable members to post. I appreciate the info you posted regarding Frillbacks.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

Fbirdie82 said:


> The shield pattern is not what is difficult to breed (although I’m not saying that its easy either!); it is the birds WITH the shield pattern. They are just so inbred to get that frill AND that color, which the color is not natural in the breed so they cross them with other German varieties. My friends say that the shield marked birds just sit and look at each other and won't breed. Then when they do breed they won’t raise. I have one shield. He is a cockbird around two/three years old and just showed an interest in the girls at the very end of this squabing season. He has taken a very long time to mature. He is only now filled out and at his mature size and feather.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not supposed to, at least according to breed standard, and I have never seen any truly "clean legged" Frillbacks, however I have and have also seen many Frillbacks who do not have the "preferred" two to three inches of muff. My blacks in particular do not have desirable muffs. They merely have feathers on the legs, which I wouldn't even consider muffs. Many Frillback breeders sacrifice everything else just to get the frill. I am trying to breed for a complete bird, which I have been criticized for “wasting my time” on birds that don't have the best frill.
> 
> I’m not an expert on Frillbacks by any means but I have a passion for them, so I’ll share what I know and am ALWAYS open to learning new things!


it seems the whites with crest and muffs are hard to come by....do you know anyone with some?


----------



## re lee

If inbreeding is a lost vigar facter. It is not hard to do something about that. AND instead of breed out cross. Just use color crossing. As seeing only 1 color to work with people fail to see the whole picture. You work quality first then color. And shield then may be a facter far as color But you get performance then on your breeding and open the tight blood to Other birds that have the quality you look for. Inbreeding does have its down falls. Far as how long a bird will fertile eggs size and such. What i am saying Is Not just frill backs but any breed. A person can use black to improve whites. As the standards call for points. Color is a class. And close the door to quality and performance you have less of a gene pool to work with. Color fault can be delt with in a few years say 3 years on most. Then faults are lower But birds are better. Preping the breeders before pairing helps. Lighting if needed. Vit, For a 4 to 5 day prep. Season for right breeding in colder areas. Or heat.


----------



## spirit wings

Fbirdie82 said:


> Yes, actually I do.


who?, I had pmd you also...do you have their information?...thanks


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Well the show is tomorrow, lets see which fancy i fancy  My loft right now is more diverse and multicultral than Canada -.- lol. I was trying to stick to high flyers but now it seems it can't be so. Well i'll post pictures of the show and which ever breed i get.


----------

